# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Bodyfat vs bodyweight

## DSS

Hi all,

Im having problems getting my diet and nutrition in check. I have no problem dropping body weight. I've went from near 195 to 166/170 in four months. The problem lies within my abdomen region. I cannot same to lose bodyfat within this region!! 

At current weight I'm not happy as I feel I'm underweight. However should i continue on a very slight deficit training as normal or increase intake and trainin. 

I wish to build muscle but I am not really willing to eat in surplus until bodyfat is under control.

Any BF% estimates on current situation? And advice?

----------


## InternalFire

seem like 16-18% BF in photo, 

Dont know how to advice about belly fat, but try do more cardio while on low cal intake and eat super clean for building only lean mass after you cut that. That may be my thinking, I may be right/wrong, we're too unique to match something that may work for one may not work for another, but I believe you could start lean bulk now and the fat would still get burned providing good program and diet is being in place.

----------


## 73rr

I was the same way.until I started training more intense and started eating at a higher cal but very clean. Start working out your abs ones a week really hard and correctly and get some big gains your whole body.I was told ones that the bigger your back is the better your abs will look

----------


## DSS

Thanks for replies IM and 73. 

Higher intake more intense training achieve the goal? What sort of macro split would be best suited, somewhere around 40/40/20? I tend to bloat a lot more with carbs. 

The stomach is a stubborn bast*d. Once I get the BF off my stomach no way in hell will I ever be putting it back on lol

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Go to the diet/nutrition forum and learn 2 things to begin with...1) What is TDEE. 2) What is your TDEE. Caloric proportion is just as important for fat cell size reduction, as caloric restriction. Hint: We never loose fat, we only shrink the size of the fat cells.

----------


## 73rr

That's the split I do well gaining 40/40/20(Witch I'm pretty much always gaining because I lose fat pretty easy). When trying to lose weight I carb cycle and stay around maintenance. Works well for me. Also recommend doing vacuums on your spare time. Vacuums will Pull your stomach in and works abs well. That will help u get that look that your going for. Good luck!

----------


## DSS

Pretty sure I have my tdee worked correct. I must have because can maintain and lose weight. Just struggling at time to achieve what I'm after. thanks for input. Will be reporting back with some results....Hopefully

----------


## 73rr

Just keep pushing along. It takes a long time and energy to get to a beast!

----------


## DSS

Full steam ahead!!!

----------


## novastepp

DSS,
You answered your question in your very first sentence "I am having trouble getting my diet and nutrition in check".

That is what you need to do to see results. If you theorize that you have macros in check, but not your diet, you are incorrect.

Keep track of what you eat for every single meal for an entire week and type it up.
Bring it back to this thread next Friday and I can help you adjust your diet so that it will be "in check".

Also, never weigh yourself again! Just don't. The way you look in the mirror will be your reward, not a number on a scale. If you want abs, you can have them if you do the work.

Stay positive my friend,

-nOva  :Owned:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Pretty sure I have my tdee worked correct. I must have because can maintain and lose weight. Just struggling at time to achieve what I'm after. thanks for input. Will be reporting back with some results....Hopefully


Carbs make me bloat. I only eat leafy veggies. And minimal complex carbs around workouts. I eat more fat then carbs and I feel much much better. 

Post up typical day of meals and macros and training for critic!

----------


## DSS

Great thanks for chiming in nova and GGR I will set out my typical week,When I get back from the gymnastics and swimming chauffeuring. It's bad when ur Saturday is just like another working day haha.

But I am willing to but the effort in!! I think I have been but clearly there are things I'm doing that's hindering progression. Can't wait to hear from 
the experienced members. Will be taking all on board!!!

----------


## DSS

Busy day! Right so here's what I worked out I should be. 4 sometimes 5 workouts a week.

27
6ft
168-172 (fluxing)
BF - 18-22est.

TDEE - 2500
BMR - 1800
BMI - 23

I've been experimenting with changes in eating over a good few months, and I seem to be responding To this sort of plan. However changes must be needed. Ill put the variations in each meal as I either have 1 or the other.

1. 
Two whole eggs + 4egg whites

Or

Oats, banana and 1cup semi skimmed milk

2. Diet carb protein shake 2scoops + 2tsp flax seed

3. Cottage cheese 70% reduced fat 300g+ 3/4 cup pineapple 

Or

0% Greek yogurt + blueberries or strawberrys

4. Baby spinach, rocket, 1bell pepper, chicken/pork/beef(varys) and balsamic vinegar.

5. Brown rice, green beans, broccoli, portion of meat

Or 

Yam, asparagus, green beans and portion of meat.


Occasional snack not everyday 20/30grams peanuts and almonds.

Every morning I supplement with
Zinc, magnesium, Vit B complex, and omega 3,6,9

Criticism very welcome!! In fact it's encouraged!!

----------


## DSS

OK as promised Novastep and GGR. Ive taken screenshots of my weeks food intake, for your assessment.




much appreciated in advance!

----------


## novastepp

I'm impressed with the work you have put in! I do not have the time to read all entries and share my thoughts right now, but I will reply to both of your posts later this evening.

----------


## DSS

No prob man. Just happy to take advice from yourself it's much appreciated.

----------


## novastepp

For your overall cals, I think they are appropriate, but that being said, it would help to know the timing of meals and snacks. You should basically try to eat a "meal" every 3 hours. 
For breakfast, I much prefer the eggs, or the protein, over those pb wraps. Those wraps are not providing you the macro breakdown that I would suggest. 
Again, your lunches and dinners look perfectly acceptable, but you need to be eating on a routine, so how do snacks look in regard to the combination of foods listed, and their timing relative to the previous meal and the following meal?

----------


## DSS

Sorry forgot to say the meals imputed into the fitness pal don't correspond to when I actually eat them. Only because of the iPhone app.

5am - would be pro shake or eggs

530am - workout

7am- eggs or pro shake

10.30am - PB sandwich

2pm - cottage cheese

545pm - dinner

Do you think I should swap out some of these meals for something better? I can eat pretty much anything I'm not a fussy eater.

Seem to always be missing 20-40gram of protein and Having 10-20gram of extra fat within macros. Would this have an impact?

----------


## novastepp

> Sorry forgot to say the meals imputed into the fitness pal don't correspond to when I actually eat them. Only because of the iPhone app. 5am - would be pro shake or eggs 530am - workout 7am- eggs or pro shake 10.30am - PB sandwich 2pm - cottage cheese 545pm - dinner Do you think I should swap out some of these meals for something better? I can eat pretty much anything I'm not a fussy eater. Seem to always be missing 20-40gram of protein and Having 10-20gram of extra fat within macros. Would this have an impact?


Scrap the PB sandwich for lean protein and carbs. This will increase protein and lower fat. It would also be what many call a PPWO meal which is recommended to be pro/carb by those who are not limiting carbs. 

Go with either eggs or shake for meal 1 and then done other for your PWO meal. 

When do you go to sleep? Depending, you may benefit from a snack before bed. Cottage cheese is great for this too.

----------


## DSS

Say tuna and rice or something along them lines for replacement? 

I'm usually in bed for 10-11 due to getting up early. Try to fit cottage cheese in before bed because of the 5 hour food gap?

Thanks again for replies on this!

----------


## novastepp

> Say tuna and rice or something along them lines for replacement? I'm usually in bed for 10-11 due to getting up early. Try to fit cottage cheese in before bed because of the 5 hour food gap? Thanks again for replies on this!


 Yes that would be a perfect sub. I wouldnt go 5 hours without eating unless it was actually sleeping, so if you need to adjust your daily protein and carb intake slightly, do that to include a cup of fat free, or low fat, cottage cheese at 9pm.

----------


## DSS

Alright I'll implement these new changes, And report back with my 14% BF!! Positive attitude and determination yield results!!

However tonight I'm chowing down on that southwestern stew found in the recipe sect.
Damn it smells amazing!!!

Thanks for all your input novastep!! Ur information won't be wasted.

----------


## novastepp

> Alright I'll implement these new changes, And report back with my 14% BF!! Positive attitude and determination yield results!! However tonight I'm chowing down on that southwestern stew found in the recipe sect. Damn it smells amazing!!! Thanks for all your input novastep!! Ur information won't be wasted.


Piece of cake.

Well not literally. 

 :Smilie:

----------


## DSS

With the new changes to my diet I seem to be leaning out a good bit. Last BF reading from calliper I'm getting 15.5% (not sure on accuracy)

Happy with results I'm starting to get!

Thanks all!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> With the new changes to my diet I seem to be leaning out a good bit. Last BF reading from calliper I'm getting 15.5% (not sure on accuracy) Happy with results I'm starting to get! Thanks all!!


I would say so! Good deal. 

I might add I occasionally sub out cottage cheese with steak. It is a slower digesting protein. 

Well done.

----------


## DSS

Steak is good anytime of the day!

----------

